# How do I clean my Clarks Desert Boots?



## desertfox (Sep 4, 2007)

They are hardly a week old and there is a dirt patch right up on the middle. What would be the best way to clean this guys?


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

With a little wire brush which you can buy from a shoe shop.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*suede cleaning*

If you choose to use a liquid suede cleaner you must clean the entire shoe so you don't leave a ring. You can also try a dry chemical suede cleaning bar that is like an eraser type cleaner. After either, use a suede brush to brush up the nap and then use a suede repellant to protect from future dirt and spills. Most shoe repair shops will carry these items.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Sara Lee makes various suede and nubuck cleaners


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

Steam and a wire suede brush


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-clean-suede-shoes


----------

